# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Vé máy bay đi du lịch singapore giá rẻ của tiger airways

## vemaybay1990

*Vé Máy Bay Tiger Airways.*


* TIGER AIRWAYS* *- G**IỜ ĐÂY AI CŨNG CÓ THỂ BAY*


*Chương trình mua 2 tặng 1 với Tiger Airways - chỉ bỏ tiền ra mua 2 vé bạn sẽ được tặng thêm 1 vé ( vé được tặng sẽ chỉ mất tiền thuế lệ phí sân bay 2 chiều )*
*Chương trình áp dụng bán vé từ ngày 14/08 tới hết ngày 17/08/2012* 



_* Giá vé hai chiều đã bao gồm thuế và các phụ phí ( hành lý xách tay 7kg )_
_khuyến khích khách hàng mua vé với số lượng lớn để được ưu đãi đặc biệt !_
** Mua vé từ ngày 13/08/2012 đến hết ngày 16/08/2012 hoặc tới khi chỗ khuyến mại bán hết.  
*






*  MỞ BÁN VÉ RẺ TIGER AIRWAYS CHO CUỐI NĂM VỚI GIÁ VÉ TỪ 3500000VND **
*BAY HÀ NỘI/SINGAPORE/ HÀ NỘI ĐI TRONG KHOẢNG THÁNG 9 THÁNG 10 THÁNG 11 THÁNG 12 NĂM 2012 VÀ KHOẢNG ĐẦU NĂM 2013* 
_* Giá vé hai chiều đã bao gồm thuế và các phụ phí ( hành lý xách tay 7kg )_
*Bay cùng TIGER AIRWAYS liên hệ đặt vé*
*  **************************************************  **************************************************
     Tại Viêt Nam *Công ty TNHH thương mại & dịch vụ Khang Vượng*  rất hân hạnh được làm đại lý chỉ định của hãng hàng không giá rẻ    Singapore - Tiger Airways . Chúng tôi xin cam kết đem lại cho các bạn    các chuyến bay *Hà Nội* - *Singapore* và *Hồ Chí Minh* - *Singapore* với mức *giá vé máy bay rẻ* nhất mà không một hãng hàng không nào có được ( _các bạn nên đăt booking sớm từ 7-14 ngày để_ hưởng _mức giá ưu đãi nhất có thể_ ) Hãy gọi cho chúng tôi để cùng khám phá *Singapore*.
     Cùng với ưu thế là một hãng hàng không giá rẻ có sức ảnh hưởng lớn ở khu vực Đông Nam Á,*Tiger Airways*  cũng từng bước lớn mạnh thêm,đưa dịch vụ vé máy bay giá rẻ của mình tới    tay khách hàng có nhu cầu ở nhiều quốc gia trong khu vực.
     Với hơn 2 năm phục vụ phần lớn khách hàng tại miền bắc và một số lượng khách hàng không nhỏ ở miền nam,hãng hàng không *Tiger Airways* đã hỗ trợ,đưa công ty chúng tôi,công ty *TNHH Thương Mại & Dịch Vụ Khang Vượng* trở thành đại lý chính thức của hãng tại miền bắc,chuyên cung cấp vé máy bay giá rẻ của hãng tới tay người tiêu dùng
     Công ty chúng tôi,với phương châm:
*“ Uy tín – Chuyên nghiệp – Coi khách hàng là người thân “*
     Đã từng   bước,đưa sản phẩm vé máy bay giá rẻ tới  hàng trăm nghìn người dân Việt   nam có nhu cầu sử dụng dịch vụ hàng  không giá rẻ của hãng *Tiger Airways.*
*Hãy gọi  (+84-4)37478953 - (+84-4)37478954  Khi bạn cần vé máy bay giá rẻ*

----------


## vnbookingk

Vé máy bay giá rẻ Tiger Airways

VIỆT NAM BOOKING- Đại lý vé máy bay giá rẻ Tiger Airways tại TPHCM. Được sự uỷ quyền hãng Tiger Airways chúng tôi cam kết mang đến cho khách hàng vé máy bay Tiger Airways với giá rẻ nhất. VIỆT NAM BOOKING đại lý chính thức các hãng hàng không trong nước và quốc tế.

Tiger Airways là sự lựa chọn của những hành khách có hiểu biết, mong muốn đi du lịch hàng không từ điểm này đến điểm kia một cách an toàn và tin cậy với giá cả hợp lý nhất.

Với vị thế là hãng hàng không giá rẻ nhưng có phong cách phục vụ chuyên nghiệp cả về tư vấn khách hàng và tiếp viên máy bay,Tiger Airways dần dần chiếm được cảm tình của đại đa số khách hàng có nhu cầu sử dụng dịch vụ hàng không trong khu vực Đông Nam Á.

Cùng với ưu thế là một hãng hàng không giá rẻ có sức ảnh hưởng lớn ở khu vực Đông Nam Á,Tiger Airways cũng từng bước lớn mạnh thêm,đưa dịch vụ vé máy bay giá rẻ của mình tới tay khách hàng có nhu cầu ở nhiều quốc gia trong khu vực.


Tại Việt Nam hãng Tiger Airways khai thác các đường bay sau:

Vé máy bay Sài Gòn(TPHCM) - Singapore

Vé máy bay Sài Gòn(TPHCM) - Perth

Vé máy bay Hà Nội - Singapore

 Để biết thêm thông tin chi tiết về chuyến bay và giá vé máy bay Tiger Airways, xin quý khách vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi!

VÉ MÁY BAY TIGER AIRWAYS RẺNHẤT CHỈ CÓ Ở VIỆT NAM BOOKING!

HÃY NHẤC MÁY LÊN VÀ GỌI 08 39 562 142; 08 39 562 113; 08 39 562 114 CHO CHÚNG TÔI NGAY KHI BẠN CÓ NHU CẦU, ĐỪNG BỎ LỠ CƠ HỘI ! 
VIỆT NAM BOOKING: "BÁN GIÁ GỐC GIAO MIỄN PHÍ"

----------


## vnbookingk

Tiger Airways | Ve may bay Tiger Airways | Dai ly ve may bay Tiger Airways

VIỆT NAM BOOKING - Đại lý uỷ quyền Tiger Airways cung cấp thông tin hãng Tiger Airways, giá vé máy bay Tiger Airways, chương trình khuyến mãi Tiger Airways, các tuyến bay Tiger Airways. VIỆT NAM BOOKING đại lý chính thức các hãng hàng không trong nước và quốc tế.


Tuyến bay hãng Tiger Airways tại thị trường Việt Nam:

Vé máy bay Sài Gòn(TPHCM) - Singapore

Vé máy bay Sài Gòn(TPHCM) - Perth

Vé máy bay Hà Nội - Singapore



Giải thưởng Hàng không CAPA công nhận Tiger Airways là hãng chuyên chở giá rẻ có ảnh hưởng và sáng kiến nhất trong công nghiệp hàng không tại khu vực, chứng tỏ khả năng lãnh đạo thông qua xác định vị trí chiến lược, mở rộng và phát triển các thị trường và mạng lưới mới của hãng, trong khi vẫn giữ chi phí hoạt động ở mức thấp nhất có thể nhằm duy trì nguồn doanh thu ổn định. Thành công của Tiger Airways là nhờ trung thành tuyệt đối với mô hình kinh doanh hàng không giá rẻ đã được minh chứng. Mô hình này cho phép hãng đem lại giá vé rẻ phù hợp cho các hành khách ở mọi quốc gia.

Tiger Airways là sự lựa chọn của những hành khách có hiểu biết, mong muốn đi du lịch hàng không từ điểm này đến điểm kia một cách an toàn và tin cậy với giá cả hợp lý nhất.

Với vị thế là hãng hàng không giá rẻ nhưng có phong cách phục vụ chuyên nghiệp cả về tư vấn khách hàng và tiếp viên máy bay, Tiger Airways dần dần chiếm được cảm tình của đại đa số khách hàng có nhu cầu sử dụng dịch vụ hàng không trong khu vực Đông Nam Á.

VÉ MÁY BAY TIGER AIRWAYS RẺ NHẤT CHỈ CÓ Ở VIỆT NAM BOOKING!

HÃY NHẤC MÁY LÊN VÀ GỌI 08 39 562 142; 08 39 562 113; 08 39 562 114 CHO CHÚNG TÔI NGAY KHI BẠN CÓ NHU CẦU, ĐỪNG BỎ LỠ CƠ HỘI !

----------


## vnbookingl

Đại lý vé máy bay Tiger Airways

Tiger Airways là sự lựa chọn của những hành khách có hiểu biết, mong muốn đi du lịch hàng không từ điểm này đến điểm kia một cách an toàn và tin cậy với giá cả hợp lý nhất. Tiger Airways Private Limited là hãng hàng không giá rẻ có trụ sở tại Singapore với sân bay hoạt động đầu tiên là sân bay quốc tế Changi-Singapore. Hãng Tiger Airways hiện tại là hãng hàng không giá rẻ lớn nhất hoạt động ngoài Singapore tính về số lượng hành khách hãng vận chuyển được.Trung bình cứ mỗi năm,hãng lại vận chuyển thêm được 15% tới 20% số lượng hành khách so với năm trước đó.



Tiger Airways hiện nay bay tới 5 thành phố tại Thailand, 2 thành phố ở Việt Nam (TP.HCM và Hà Nội), 4 thành phố ở Trung Quốc (Macau SAR, Quảng Châu, Hải Khẩu và Thâm Quyến), Indonesia (Padang), Philippines (Clark-Manila), Australia (Darwin) và Singapore. Ngoài ra, website của hãng cũng được bầu là website có số lượng người truy cập nhiều nhất trong các hãng hàng không thương mại tại Singapore
Với vị thế là hãng hàng không giá rẻ nhưng có phong cách phục vụ chuyên nghiệp cả về tư vấn khách hàng và tiếp viên máy bay,Tiger Airways dần dần chiếm được cảm tình của đại đa số khách hàng có nhu cầu sử dụng dịch vụ hàng không trong khu vực Đông Nam Á.

Tại Việt Nam chúng tôi CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN VIETNAM BOOKING tự hào là đại lý chính thức hãng Tiger Airways. Dịch vụ bán vé máy bay của CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN VIETNAM BOOKING là dịch vụ có uy tín hàng đầu Việt Nam, với phương châm: "Luôn mang đến sự tin cậy và giá cả phải chăng cho quý khách". Chúng tôi tự tin mang đến khách hàng giá vé máy bay Tiger Airways rẻ nhất, phong cách chuyên nghiệp nhất: " Nhanh chóng chính xác tiết kiệm"



VIỆT NAM BOOKING - ĐẠI LÝ VÉ MÁY BAY TIGER AIRWAYS CHỈ ĐỊNH TẠI TPHCM, VIỆT NAM BOOKING tự hào là đại lý vé máy bay Tiger Airways, cam kết mang đến cho quý khách vé máy bay Tiger Airways với giá rẻ nhất. VIỆT NAM BOOKING đại lý chính thức các hãng hàng không trong nước và quốc tế.

HÃY NHẤC MÁY LÊN VÀ GỌI 08 39 562 142; 08 39 562 113; 08 39 562 114 CHO CHÚNG TÔI NGAY KHI BẠN CÓ NHU CẦU, ĐỪNG BỎ LỠ CƠ HỘI ! 
VIỆT NAM BOOKING: "BÁN GIÁ GỐC GIAO MIỄN PHÍ"

----------


## vnbookinga

VIỆT NAM BOOKING - Đại lý uỷ quyền Tiger Airways cung cấp thông tin hãng Tiger Airways, giá vé máy bay Tiger Airways, chương trình khuyến mãi Tiger Airways, các tuyến bay Tiger Airways. VIỆT NAM BOOKING đại lý chính thức các hãng hàng không trong nước và quốc tế.


Tuyến bay hãng Tiger Airways tại thị trường Việt Nam:

Vé máy bay Sài Gòn(TPHCM) - Singapore

Vé máy bay Sài Gòn(TPHCM) - Perth

Vé máy bay Hà Nội - Singapore



Giải thưởng Hàng không CAPA công nhận Tiger Airways là hãng chuyên chở giá rẻ có ảnh hưởng và sáng kiến nhất trong công nghiệp hàng không tại khu vực, chứng tỏ khả năng lãnh đạo thông qua xác định vị trí chiến lược, mở rộng và phát triển các thị trường và mạng lưới mới của hãng, trong khi vẫn giữ chi phí hoạt động ở mức thấp nhất có thể nhằm duy trì nguồn doanh thu ổn định. Thành công của Tiger Airways là nhờ trung thành tuyệt đối với mô hình kinh doanh hàng không giá rẻ đã được minh chứng. Mô hình này cho phép hãng đem lại giá vé rẻ phù hợp cho các hành khách ở mọi quốc gia.

Tiger Airways là sự lựa chọn của những hành khách có hiểu biết, mong muốn đi du lịch hàng không từ điểm này đến điểm kia một cách an toàn và tin cậy với giá cả hợp lý nhất.

Với vị thế là hãng hàng không giá rẻ nhưng có phong cách phục vụ chuyên nghiệp cả về tư vấn khách hàng và tiếp viên máy bay, Tiger Airways dần dần chiếm được cảm tình của đại đa số khách hàng có nhu cầu sử dụng dịch vụ hàng không trong khu vực Đông Nam Á.

VÉ MÁY BAY TIGER AIRWAYS RẺ NHẤT CHỈ CÓ Ở VIỆT NAM BOOKING!

HÃY NHẤC MÁY LÊN VÀ GỌI 08 39 562 142; 08 39 562 113; 08 39 562 114 CHO CHÚNG TÔI NGAY KHI BẠN CÓ NHU CẦU, ĐỪNG BỎ LỠ CƠ HỘI !

----------


## vnbookinge

Đại lý vé máy bay Tiger Airways

Tiger Airways là sự lựa chọn của những hành khách có hiểu biết, mong muốn đi du lịch hàng không từ điểm này đến điểm kia một cách an toàn và tin cậy với giá cả hợp lý nhất. Tiger Airways Private Limited là hãng hàng không giá rẻ có trụ sở tại Singapore với sân bay hoạt động đầu tiên là sân bay quốc tế Changi-Singapore. Hãng Tiger Airways hiện tại là hãng hàng không giá rẻ lớn nhất hoạt động ngoài Singapore tính về số lượng hành khách hãng vận chuyển được.Trung bình cứ mỗi năm,hãng lại vận chuyển thêm được 15% tới 20% số lượng hành khách so với năm trước đó.



Tiger Airways hiện nay bay tới 5 thành phố tại Thailand, 2 thành phố ở Việt Nam (TP.HCM và Hà Nội), 4 thành phố ở Trung Quốc (Macau SAR, Quảng Châu, Hải Khẩu và Thâm Quyến), Indonesia (Padang), Philippines (Clark-Manila), Australia (Darwin) và Singapore. Ngoài ra, website của hãng cũng được bầu là website có số lượng người truy cập nhiều nhất trong các hãng hàng không thương mại tại Singapore
Với vị thế là hãng hàng không giá rẻ nhưng có phong cách phục vụ chuyên nghiệp cả về tư vấn khách hàng và tiếp viên máy bay,Tiger Airways dần dần chiếm được cảm tình của đại đa số khách hàng có nhu cầu sử dụng dịch vụ hàng không trong khu vực Đông Nam Á.

Tại Việt Nam chúng tôi CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN VIETNAM BOOKING tự hào là đại lý chính thức hãng Tiger Airways. Dịch vụ bán vé máy bay của CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN VIETNAM BOOKING là dịch vụ có uy tín hàng đầu Việt Nam, với phương châm: "Luôn mang đến sự tin cậy và giá cả phải chăng cho quý khách". Chúng tôi tự tin mang đến khách hàng giá vé máy bay Tiger Airways rẻ nhất, phong cách chuyên nghiệp nhất: " Nhanh chóng chính xác tiết kiệm"



VIỆT NAM BOOKING - ĐẠI LÝ VÉ MÁY BAY TIGER AIRWAYS CHỈ ĐỊNH TẠI TPHCM, VIỆT NAM BOOKING tự hào là đại lý vé máy bay Tiger Airways, cam kết mang đến cho quý khách vé máy bay Tiger Airways với giá rẻ nhất. VIỆT NAM BOOKING đại lý chính thức các hãng hàng không trong nước và quốc tế.

HÃY NHẤC MÁY LÊN VÀ GỌI 08 39 562 142; 08 39 562 113; 08 39 562 114 CHO CHÚNG TÔI NGAY KHI BẠN CÓ NHU CẦU, ĐỪNG BỎ LỠ CƠ HỘI ! 
VIỆT NAM BOOKING: "BÁN GIÁ GỐC GIAO MIỄN PHÍ"

----------


## vnbookingg

VIỆT NAM BOOKING - Đại lý uỷ quyền Tiger Airways cung cấp thông tin hãng Tiger Airways, giá vé máy bay Tiger Airways, chương trình khuyến mãi Tiger Airways, các tuyến bay Tiger Airways. VIỆT NAM BOOKING đại lý chính thức các hãng hàng không trong nước và quốc tế.


Tuyến bay hãng Tiger Airways tại thị trường Việt Nam:

Vé máy bay Sài Gòn(TPHCM) - Singapore

Vé máy bay Sài Gòn(TPHCM) - Perth

Vé máy bay Hà Nội - Singapore



Giải thưởng Hàng không CAPA công nhận Tiger Airways là hãng chuyên chở giá rẻ có ảnh hưởng và sáng kiến nhất trong công nghiệp hàng không tại khu vực, chứng tỏ khả năng lãnh đạo thông qua xác định vị trí chiến lược, mở rộng và phát triển các thị trường và mạng lưới mới của hãng, trong khi vẫn giữ chi phí hoạt động ở mức thấp nhất có thể nhằm duy trì nguồn doanh thu ổn định. Thành công của Tiger Airways là nhờ trung thành tuyệt đối với mô hình kinh doanh hàng không giá rẻ đã được minh chứng. Mô hình này cho phép hãng đem lại giá vé rẻ phù hợp cho các hành khách ở mọi quốc gia.

Tiger Airways là sự lựa chọn của những hành khách có hiểu biết, mong muốn đi du lịch hàng không từ điểm này đến điểm kia một cách an toàn và tin cậy với giá cả hợp lý nhất.

Với vị thế là hãng hàng không giá rẻ nhưng có phong cách phục vụ chuyên nghiệp cả về tư vấn khách hàng và tiếp viên máy bay, Tiger Airways dần dần chiếm được cảm tình của đại đa số khách hàng có nhu cầu sử dụng dịch vụ hàng không trong khu vực Đông Nam Á.

VÉ MÁY BAY TIGER AIRWAYS RẺ NHẤT CHỈ CÓ Ở VIỆT NAM BOOKING!

HÃY NHẤC MÁY LÊN VÀ GỌI 08 39 562 142; 08 39 562 113; 08 39 562 114 CHO CHÚNG TÔI NGAY KHI BẠN CÓ NHU CẦU, ĐỪNG BỎ LỠ CƠ HỘI !

----------

